# Which electric heater?



## chalkstorm

Hi guys

Our MH is a CI - and being Italian... doesn't have 240v heating, only gas.
No problem at the moment.... but as it gets colder, when we are stopping at sites that have hook-ups as standard (so you pay for them regardless), I'd like to take advantage of this.

Would anyone recommend a 240v plug in heater of any sort suitable for use in the MH?

I've seen these halogen heaters for the last few years - sitting glowing away in the awnings of some caravanners..... Any good?

Cheers


----------



## bognormike

oil filled radiators are the most effective background heaters - nothing exposed (unlike the halogen ones), so you can leave them on, and nothing whirring away (like fan heaters). I have a de Longhi bambino like these - Web Page Name
we have it on low overnight in the cab area.

you can get them all over the place...


----------



## MorrisMotorhome

We had the same problem in our motorhome. 

We looked at fan heaters and ceramic heaters.

We bought a De'Longhi oscillating ceramic heater with thermostat and it is excellent. I would definitely make sure you get one with a thermostat on it so that it cuts out when it reaches the required temperature.

We found it excellent to leave on a low setting overnight on very cold nights


----------



## blongs

I picked up one like this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HOT-COOL-BLOW...6714353?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air

Its the same model, just from a different seller.

It can go flat or stand upright, it has a handle on the top for carrying.

1Kw/2Kw selectable incase you are on a low power campsite.

Thermostat as well.

I have also added a remote control socket (£5 for 3 in ASDA) so we can control it on and off from the bed. It gets the heat going in a morning before I am kicked out to make the brew.

Ben


----------



## Spacerunner

Small oil-filled radiator, minimum 800 watts.

Start looking in B&Qs they do some cheap ones but it is a seasonal item.

We have a 900 watt one finished in black which becomes almost invisible when sited in the cab, behind and between the cab seats.

Price was about £30 three years ago from B&Q.


----------



## JeanLuc

Oil-filled rads are good and I would probably choose one if looking again. However, we bought a Dimplex "Coldwatcher" thermostatically controlled heater for frost protection when the Motorhome is parked on the drive. Also use it occasionally when away in winter and have EHU available. It has the advantage of being very light. They are available in 500W and 1000W versions - we have the smaller one and it's quite sufficient as a back-up / addition to the Truma system. They cost about £50

http://www.dimplex.co.uk/products/d...e_heating/multi_purpose_heaters/mph/index.htm

Philip


----------



## Rayooo

oil filled radiators are very useful if you are only wanting to heat up a particular room. Switching on the central heating everytime you are cold can become expensive.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

I would suggest an oil filled rad if you want some background heating, or to keep the frost and damp out over winter in storage perhaps, but we have a small fan heater, with a "quiet" setting at 1KW or 2KW if you want. The instant heat, and fan to circulate it seem to work well, and most have a fan only setting for summer use too 

Just make sure it has an overheat, or topple cut out switch for safety, maybe they all do? Some sort of inlet gauze keeps fluff out of the fan. £7 is the cheapest I've seen, but a bit noisy!


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We have found fan heater during the day and oil filled rad during the night or when you leave the van.

teensvan


----------



## chrisgog

Delonghi bambi oil heater with thermostat. Small enough, low wattage, no sharp edges to knock furniture and low energy.

Brilliant
chris


----------

